# Bathing a pregnant rattie?



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Im was dumped with a pregnant rattie because her owners didn't know what they were doing: "Oh, males and females can't play together?" duh
But, anyway... Her tail has a ton of stains on it. Should I bathe her? Should I just get a toothbrush and clean her with that?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't see a rat enjoying a toothbrush much. I would use dish soap in warm water and a soft cloth to wipe her down.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I read somewhere that a soft-bristled toothbrush is effective for cleaning a rats' tail? Idk


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

I would try the cloth and if that does not work out I would try a soft toothbrush a couple of days later and if that does not work I would let her be.
I don't think giving her a full on bath is a good idea because that might stress her out too much.

Edt: I have definitely heard the toothbrush thing before. I think it was suggested for petting rats when they are still afraid of hands.


----------

